# Rauchen in Filmen: Müssen die Glimmstängel ausgedrückt werden?



## BritFragner (20. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rauchen in Filmen: Müssen die Glimmstängel ausgedrückt werden?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rauchen in Filmen: Müssen die Glimmstängel ausgedrückt werden?


----------



## heartplaya (20. Juli 2016)

Es sollte zumindest in Filmen nicht verherrlicht werden


----------



## D-Wave (20. Juli 2016)

Find das irgendwie Blödsinn, so lange der Rubel rollt ist doch alles im Sinne unserer Politik oder der der USA. Keine Ahnung wie viel Gift in unserem Essen schon ist durch Pestizide, Strahlung usw. Soll dann eine Kochsendung auch gestichen werden.    Sorry find das Thema nur sau blöd.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Rauchen gehört zu bestimmten Settings oder Charakteren nunmal dazu. Das ist Unsinn, so was zu verbieten, nur weil es eventuell jemand "cool" finden könnte und quasi "beworben" wird. Dann müsste man ja auch Trinken, Sex, Gewalt und Betrug in Filmen verbieten, und am Ende dürfen nur noch tanzende Plüschbären, die singend um einen Regenbogen tanzen, gezeigt werden. Ach nee - das könnte ja Schleichwerbung für die Teddy-Industrie sein und auch pro-Homo ausgelegt werden (Regenbogen) - okay, dann eben tanzende Strichmännchen um einen schwarz-weiß-Regenbogen....


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... dann eben tanzende Strichmännchen...



Hoffentlich nicht nur schwarze... das gibt auch wieder Ärger. ^^


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

Ich stell mir gerade die schönen alten Humphrey Bogart Filme ohne Glimmstengel vor, ne geht ja gar nicht. Werden diese alten Filmperlen jetzt alle verboten oder die Stumpen Rausretuschiert? Also sorry aber irgendwann reicht es mal mit dem Quatsch.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (20. Juli 2016)

Man kann auch überempfindlich sein. Hab von meinem Vater als Kind auf zahlreiche John Wayne, Clint Eastwood und Gary Cooper Filme gezeigt bekommen. Und rauche auch nicht...wo habe ich denn wieder meinen Kautabak gelassen?


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2016)

Man stelle sich mal vor, Cheech & Chong ohne Rauch...


----------



## belakor602 (20. Juli 2016)

Bitte auch keinen Sex, das könnte als cool beworben werden und dann werden die ganzen Jungfrauen gemobbt 
Also ganz klar Sexszenen in Filmen führt zu Mobbing in der Schule.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2016)

Dann müßte CDP alle The Witcher Teile cutten und low/none sexual Versions herausgeben. Und Spezialeinheiten müßten überall in Deutschland in Wohnungen nach den bösen Sex-Fassungen suchen und diese beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Xivanon (21. Juli 2016)

Eigenartig. Ich hatte bisher immer angenommen, dass es in der Verantwortung der Eltern liegt, die Kinder zu erziehen. da habe ich mich wohl geirrt. [/ironie off?]


----------

